# Sarah Connor ist wieder schwanger!



## Mandalorianer (21 Feb. 2011)

*Bleibt sie in der X-Factor-Jury?
Sarah Connor ist wieder schwanger!​*
Kürzlich wurde bekannt, dass Marc Terenzi (32) wieder Vater werden soll – und das auch noch durch einen One Night Stand. Jetzt zieht seine Ex Sarah Connor (30) nach. Sie und ihr Lebensgefährte und Manager Florian (34) bekommen ein Baby!

Sarah soll bereits im vierten Monat sein. „Wir freuen uns riesig. Es ist ein absolutes Wunschkind“, sagte Florian der Bild. Die Sängerin hat bereits zwei Kinder mit Marc Terenzi, den siebenjährigen Tyler und die vierjährige Summer.

Trotz der Schwangerschaft will Sarah auch in der zweiten Staffel von X-Factor in der Jury sitzen. Die Castings beginnen im April.

*Wir wünschen der werdenden Mama alles Gute! 
Gruss vom Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## Punisher (21 Feb. 2011)

na und?


----------



## Ragdoll (21 Feb. 2011)

Toll, das passt ja zu ihr.


----------



## Barricade (21 Feb. 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## jupp24 (21 Feb. 2011)

Lieschen Müller aus Cuxhaven auch.


----------



## helenefan (21 Feb. 2011)

das ist privatsache und es wird wieder mal breit getreten ... ohne worte


----------

